
How to improve your typing skills? - TheVip
http://viptechworld.blogspot.com/2016/12/free-websites-to-improve-typing.html
======
benjaminjosephw
I made a typing game like these in Elm. It was just a fun little project to
work on: [https://benjaminjosephw.github.io/typing-
game/](https://benjaminjosephw.github.io/typing-game/)

~~~
TheVip
I tried it but i'm confused what i have to do in the game?

